# 2 Months Off The Stinkies



## hands (18/8/14)

well its been 2 months stinkie free for me. my biggest regret is that i did not start sooner. i want to thank this forum and all its members for the helpful info that has helped me greatly. i am still using my evod starter kit but will soon move on to a kayfun and a mech mod. i cant wait to build and fire up my first coil. thank you guys and girls

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Derick (18/8/14)

Awesome Dude - congrats! 

Yep, if quitting had been this easy I would have stopped 10 years ago

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/8/14)

A huge congrats @hands. Well done, it is never too late. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (18/8/14)

Congrats @hands
It aint easy,but its worth it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (18/8/14)

i know that the experience is different for everyone. but for me it was one of the easiest things i have done. i got my vapemail opened it up fill the tank,gave it a few primer puffs and took my first mouth to lung. what followed was a big fat grin on my face and my wife asked me "what". there was silence from me as i took my second vape and a bigger grin followed. she asked "and". f........ken hell this is nice was the best i could come up with and continued grinning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Just B (18/8/14)

Well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (18/8/14)

Congrats @hands only gets easier on the vape road. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/8/14)

Well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (18/8/14)

@hands
I wish it was that easy,i tried and failed with cig-a-likes and prefilled carto'sthen "upgraded" to njoy juices,proceeded to swallow more juice than vaped and leak all over myself with CE4's.
...eventually gave up for a year and went back to smokes
2 years after my first eciggy i quit after buying the right juice and the right hardware,a serious reality check helped too.
But oddly now,i agree,the last attempt was easy as pie,a smoke first thing in the morning for a few days but that faded,now it hardly crosses my mind.(speaking of pie,i want lemon meringue juice)
I attribute it almost entirely to this forum,not just for the info,and there is plenty,but also the vibe and people on it,its a community that encourages you to quit,and WILL help where they can if you are stuck.
Its more than quitting cigarettes,i find my other forums are pretty much ignored lately

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Derick (18/8/14)

Necris said:


> @hands
> I wish it was that easy,i tried and failed with cig-a-likes and prefilled carto'sthen "upgraded" to njoy juices,proceeded to swallow more juice than vaped and leak all over myself with CE4's.
> ...eventually gave up for a year and went back to smokes
> 2 years after my first eciggy i quit after buying the right juice and the right hardware,a serious reality check helped too.
> ...


I also struggled with the morning vape - it all just tasted so harsh in the mornings and for a long time, I still had my morning stinkie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (18/8/14)

i went from cigs to pipe smoking(inhale not puff) i don't know if that made it easier. but the flavors in ejuice is just so dam jummy. i also chain vaped any ideas of smoking into oblivion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/8/14)

Lol I couldn't go back to smoking now if I wanted to. My wife and little girls are so chuffed with me now, I couldn't bear the dissapoinment.

It's definitely not always easy for everyone though. I've converted three smokers at the office, but it's only stuck with one of them.

Oh and well done @hands!

Massive achievment getting off smokes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Morne (18/8/14)

Well done!! Good going!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (18/8/14)

Well done @hands, I was also lucky. Took to vaping like a duck to water. Just glad I had a buddy who introduced me to it when he did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (19/8/14)

Awesome dude, Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (19/8/14)

hands said:


> well its been 2 months stinkie free for me. my biggest regret is that i did not start sooner. i want to thank this forum and all its members for the helpful info that has helped me greatly. i am still using my evod starter kit but will soon move on to a kayfun and a mech mod. i cant wait to build and fire up my first coil. thank you guys and girls


Wow!!! Congrats hands!!! 2 months that's fantastic 
Keep it up and have fun on your vaping journey 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (19/8/14)

Congrats and well done. Now to enjoy the ecig journey!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/8/14)

awesome bud! its an achievement...
heres to another stinkie free vapefull 2 months

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (19/8/14)

Dude, you deserve a Bells! No, a case of Bells!
As a relatively new ex-smoker (19 days & counting), I too have tried to quit several times before without success. So 2 months is quite an achievement.
Well done and all the best going forward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KimH (19/8/14)

Well done on your 2nd month anniversary 
Kicking the stinkies was the best thing I ever did, after a 30 year, 3 pack a day habit I have never felt so great!
Enjoy the rest of your journey - live long and vape on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (19/8/14)

19 days and counting. i love the counting part Humbolt shows me you are trying and i know if you you put your mind to it smoking will be a thing of the past.
fantastic of you to kick the habbit KimH. 30 years of smoking takes its toll and i am so glad that you feel so much better

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rvdwesth (19/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol I couldn't go back to smoking now if I wanted to. My wife and little girls are so chuffed with me now, I couldn't bear the dissapoinment.
> 
> It's definitely not always easy for everyone though. I've converted three smokers at the office, but it's only stuck with one of them.
> 
> ...


 
Same story here -> almost 3 month exclusively vapeing and analog free.
Converted 5 guys at work as well as the wife... currently working on a friend and family member

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (19/8/14)

converting 5 guys is fantastic. i have tried my friends but they are a stubborn and full off poor(at best) excuses. one thing they all seem to forget is that i was a smoker and i have made some of those excuses myself over the years. you are a true friend to all those you got off smoking, you might have saved someone or at the least added a lot of years to there clocks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## cyan1de_za (19/8/14)

Congrats man! - myself as well as my fiance have been going strong for 11 days! rolling on Evod kit for her and vision spinner 2 + nautilus mini for me and not one craving as yet!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hands (19/8/14)

cyan1de_za i hope you and your fiance can support each other and continue going strong. i am sure you know that she is worth the effort and she feels the same about you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cyan1de_za (19/8/14)

Oh she is!.. and i am glad that we made this choice.. i never expected it to turn out so positively ! - and i must mention that i find this forum very appealing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/8/14)

I missed this thread

Congrats @hands on the 2 months! Great achievement indeed

And to all the other members who have recently quit smoking. Well done. It is a great feeling! 

Enjoy the journey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lala (25/8/14)

Well done @hands 
I'll be stinky free for two months in a few days 
Best think I ever did.
I quite once before for 7 (yes 7) years. Started again 3 years ago, so I know I can do it. This time is much more enjoyable though. Love Vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat (25/8/14)

This time you are not quitting nicotine. that's the difference - with vaping you keep the nicotine and you can get the "throat hit", you keep the habit (of smoking, of inhaling nicotine) except that it is not smoke, it's vapour. You can keep the nicotine intake level up, or you can gradually decrease it. otoh, smoking, quitting without vaping, you start decreasing the nicotine (and all the other stuff added to tobacco) and decreasing the smoke breaks and so on right from the start, you have to...you get the Mind vs Ego thing going on. With vaping, you don't have to cut down, you can indulge as much as you like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (25/8/14)

Gratz to all the freshly stinky-free fellas and gals!

I know how proud I am of my personal journey to stinky-freedom, and I am sure you are just as proud with yours.
May we remain stinky-free for good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (25/8/14)

well done Lala. i am sure you can kick it for good this time, vaping is a lot more fun than smoking. 7 years was a long time to be free from smoking. please don't start that up ever again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

